# What are you looking for on Black friday



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

So we are interested in what you might be looking for around the Black Friday deals

List some down and if they are sensible we will see if we can make them happen


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

20% off! 😆


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Free delivery and a small discount, maybe 10% etc?


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Supermarket sweep style event pay x amount for so many seconds to try to add as many things as you can to your basket pay more for more seconds 🤣


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

IvorB1H said:


> Supermarket sweep style event pay x amount for so many seconds to try to add as many things as you can to your basket pay more for more seconds 🤣


haha 2nd me if for that, I'll be ready with my shopping trolley! 🤭


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Discounts on Flex goodies, Specifically PXE kit.


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

CarPro deals!


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Free postage and small discount for me too.


----------



## Topdonkey (Jul 17, 2018)

I'd like to see the free postage £50 threshold lowered to £25 because so many times in the past where i get up to about £25 worth of goodies, then cant decide what else i want, so leave it to decide, then never seem to complete the order.

Or maybe, rather than offering members on here a 5% discount, could you offer free postage on orders over £25 ? as its easier to get a £25 order past the wife when she sees the box arrive rather than a £50 box !!


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Postage and percentage seems to be a winner


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Iam in need of a new pressure washer 🤞🏻


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

Topdonkey said:


> I'd like to see the free postage £50 threshold lowered to £25 because so many times in the past where i get up to about £25 worth of goodies, then cant decide what else i want, so leave it to decide, then never seem to complete the order.
> 
> Or maybe, rather than offering members on here a 5% discount, could you offer free postage on orders over £25 ? as its easier to get a £25 order past the wife when she sees the box arrive rather than a £50 box !!


Luckily I don't show the invoices to the wife, she just sees it as "another" box of detailing products arriving. How ever if she did an inventory check on my detailing products I might be in trouble 😅


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Topdonkey said:


> I'd like to see the free postage £50 threshold lowered to £25 because so many times in the past where i get up to about £25 worth of goodies, then cant decide what else i want, so leave it to decide, then never seem to complete the order.
> 
> Or maybe, rather than offering members on here a 5% discount, could you offer free postage on orders over £25 ? as its easier to get a £25 order past the wife when she sees the box arrive rather than a £50 box !!


The thing with free postage is it isn't free. The cost has to be absorbed somewhere. Posting things is expensive and more so when the items being sent are heavy or of value. 

I can't see many places doing well having to cover postage on £25 worth of goods.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Genuinely the likes of 20% off, ir for those above saying smaller discount / free postage etc maybe an incremental discount. So 10% for £50 20% off if your above £100? It needs to be bigger and better than the typical.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Kerr said:


> The thing with free postage is it isn't free. The cost has to be absorbed somewhere. Posting things is expensive and more so when the items being sent are heavy or of value.
> 
> I can't see many places doing well having to cover postage on £25 worth of goods.


Yep.. £25 doesn't buy you much now..

I'd rather see a sitewide 20% off, even if limited to over £100.. I need a few bits


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah 20% off site wide would be great, definitely would get a BF order in!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback chaps - so we will be looking at how we can maybe accommodate some of these 

So we have HALFOFF Today - Buy any PS details product and get 50% off the next one !  why not treat yourself this week


----------



## AndrewPembs182 (Nov 5, 2019)

Free delivery - although hitting £50 isn't difficult, sometimes I just want to order a couple of things.... Then it's the P&P that hurts...


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I need a gallon of tyre and rubber.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

AndrewPembs182 said:


> Free delivery - although hitting £50 isn't difficult, sometimes I just want to order a couple of things.... Then it's the P&P that hurts...


I presume there isn’t £5 margin in a 10 quid bottle to give free postage though.


----------



## Micawber (3 mo ago)

20% off plus free postage.


----------

